# Water filter holder missing from new Sage Barista Pro



## maestroman (Mar 18, 2019)

Opened a sealed box Sage Barista Pro and there was no Water filter holder, no water filter & no jug. Don't mind ordering jug & filter but the water filter holder is not available for purchase on Sage' website. Anyone know where I could buy one? Thank you


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Get back in touch with the seller, ask for the parts to be supplied or machine exchange for complete package .

Where did you purchase it ?


----------



## dutchy101 (Jun 12, 2020)

What @El carajillo said. You shouldn't need to purchase these separately. Not sure if it will even work without the filter in place


----------



## maestroman (Mar 18, 2019)

El carajillo said:


> Get back in touch with the seller, ask for the parts to be supplied or machine exchange for complete package .
> 
> Where did you purchase it ?


 Purchased in Dublin, Ireland.


----------



## dutchy101 (Jun 12, 2020)

From a retailer? Is it brand new?


----------



## maestroman (Mar 18, 2019)

dutchy101 said:


> From a retailer? Is it brand new?


 Yes a retailer. The box was sealed, never opened. The retailer has not replied to my email yet. I live far from the store and haven't visited it yet.


----------



## dutchy101 (Jun 12, 2020)

I'd just pact it up and bring it back and demand a replacement


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

dutchy101 said:


> I'd just pact it up and bring it back and demand a replacement


 He did say he lived quite away from the store. The retailer may send him the missing pieces.


----------



## dutchy101 (Jun 12, 2020)

But they are not responding to emails about it. Meanwhile time is ticking away for returning the goods and he is unable to use the product. Maybe try calling them too rather than risking a trip and there not bring any in stock


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

As much as I hate social media, check to see if they have the usual FB type account, go on and blast them.......they will respond.........if you have not, then time to name and shame or talk to your bank if you paid by a type of card and providing you can show them attempts to dialogue and it is 2 weeks since the purchase you can request a chargeback.......do not sit back and do nothing!


----------



## maestroman (Mar 18, 2019)

dfk41 said:


> As much as I hate social media, check to see if they have the usual FB type account, go on and blast them.......they will respond.........if you have not, then time to name and shame or talk to your bank if you paid by a type of card and providing you can show them attempts to dialogue and it is 2 weeks since the purchase you can request a chargeback.......do not sit back and do nothing!


 I hear what you are saying re social media. Sadly this is the age we live in.


----------

